# Quinclorac before an unexpected rain



## RYBLMC (Apr 2, 2019)

Question: Can I respray my crabgrass with Quinclorac?

Issue: I have sprayed my 4 month old Bermuda lawn twice so far with Quinclorac. First time, unexpected rain. Second time, unexpected rain. You have to love the unpredictable weather of Oklahoma.

Except, this second time, we acquired 2 inches of rain within about 10 minutes, the rain was roughly 5 hours post Quinclorac application. Since this was my second application, I have "entered" my yearly max of Quinclorac.

Any suggestions? Is a second application of Quinclorac or.. MSMA.. feasible? :|


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Pictures please.


----------



## RYBLMC (Apr 2, 2019)

3 days post spray, picture taken directly after first mow.


----------



## RYBLMC (Apr 2, 2019)

A few of the tips were burned in this general area.. overall the crabgrass appears to be unphased and healthy.

In other isolated areas.. the crabgrass took a good hit and is noticeably discolored and/or turning darker or lighter.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

When I sprayed a Quin/MSMA combo on my Reno the crab was smoked within a few days.


----------



## RYBLMC (Apr 2, 2019)

J_nick said:


> When I sprayed a Quin/MSMA combo on my Reno the crab was smoked within a few days.


Should I go over my yearly max and on the Quin and try out the Quin/MSMA combo?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

@RYBLMC I've only did one app of quin so I couldn't advise going over the yearly max but MSMA will smoke crab by itself.


----------



## RYBLMC (Apr 2, 2019)

J_nick said:


> @RYBLMC I've only did one app of quin so I couldn't advise going over the yearly max but MSMA will smoke crab by itself.


I'll just go the MSMA route then since I've maxed out my quin for the year. How do you mix your MSMA? I read the label instructions and it says a surfactant helps the product, but is a surfactant really needed? Also, what's your mix ratio per 1,000sqft?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I normally don't add a surfactant. When it's hot out I go with 2 sprays of 1oz per 1000 2 weeks apart. If it's cooler you can up your rate so you don't have to do 2 apps.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Same happened to me, rained well after the expected dry time but the 1-2 hr timeframe wasnt accurate. No effect, must have washed off.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Quinclorac smokes my 419 so I have to wait until cooler weather


----------

